# Investing SISIP vs Big Banks vs Credit Unions vs Private Firms



## gryphonv (30 Jul 2016)

I'm looking at advice from current members who use SISIP or some other entity for investing.

Since I'm being medically released I'm looking at a fairly large sum of RRSPS (over 100k), and after my VAC goes through, possibly another large sum of cash that I have no immediate need to spend, and being maxed out in RRSPs I am not sure where to move it.

I am planning on dealing with SISIP as they seem to be pretty good, I'm not sure how competitive their rates are compared to others. I essentially want a hands off investment approach that give me updates every quarter. SISIP appears good for this, and I assume their rates are good, and the fact they reinvest back into the military is a good thing in my mind.

Anyways, any suggestions or advice is appreciated.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jul 2016)

It should be less where and more what level of comfort you have with the adviser you work with.  That relationship is key.

I personally do all self-directed stuff with ETFs (20% Cdn, 20% US, 15% Europe, 15% Asia, 20% developing, 10% cash/bonds, rebalancing semi-annually), but I know that's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------

